# Batch ausführen mit Leerzeichen im Pfad



## mikachu (3. Jul 2009)

Hi Community,

ich muss aus Java heraus ein Batch-Skript ausführen, welches aber in einem anderen Verzeichnis ist, welches wiederum Leerzeichen im Pfad enthält.


```
Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c \"c:/test/verz mit leerzeichen/xyz.bat\"" );
```

Das klappt leider nicht, denn die Fehlerausschrift ist "Der Befehl "c:\test\verz" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.".

Gibt es da irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?

Danke im Voraus,
mikachu


----------



## faetzminator (3. Jul 2009)

```
String args = {"cmd", "/c", "c:/test/verz mit leerzeichen/xyz.bat"};
Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(args );
```


----------



## mikachu (3. Jul 2009)

Achso, was ich noch dazusagen wollte, bitte nicht irgendwelchen ungetesteten Code posten!

Weil das Beispiel vom faetzminator gibt den gleichen Fehler!


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jul 2009)

uiui, anspruchsvoll,
du musst doch nur [] irgendwo einfügen, so schwer?

edit:
bei mir geht auch dein Code, dank der Anführungszeichen


----------



## faetzminator (3. Jul 2009)

mikachu hat gesagt.:


> Achso, was ich noch dazusagen wollte, bitte nicht irgendwelchen ungetesteten Code posten!
> 
> Weil das Beispiel vom faetzminator gibt den gleichen Fehler!



Ups, da hab ich mich schnell verschrieben, aber ich hoff dass du das Problem ohne meine Hilfe lösen kannst  ? Zumindest SlaterB erwähnte die Lösung bereits.

EDIT: Ich bezweifle, dass der Code von mir den gleichen Fehler ergibt. Er sollte sich nämlich nicht kompilieren lassen.


----------



## mikachu (3. Jul 2009)

O_O wenn das bei euch geht, dann liegt der Fehler wohl doch bei mir ;-).

Na gut, da werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen, danke trotzdem.


----------



## faetzminator (3. Jul 2009)

Nein, bei der ersten Zeile hab ich ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler gemacht...


----------



## mikachu (14. Jul 2009)

nun gehts,

danke nochmal an alle 

Wenn Jmd wissen wöllte, woran es lag... in der Batch waren die Pfade nicht vollständig angegeben ;-)


----------

